# Thread for Problems Triggered by Firmware Updates



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

By this time, most of us know that sometimes updating the firmware doesn't go right--some settings get reset, or Autopilot goes away for a while, or some other features disappear.

Early on, many people attributed those problems to bugs in the new firmware being downloaded, but it's almost certainly not that, because these problems occur for a small percentage of people on every update. Instead, the process of updating itself doesn't quite leave the car in the same state as it was before. Nevertheless, most of these reports end up in the threads for specific firmware updates. I thought, therefore, it might be helpful to create a thread just for those kinds of reports.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll start it off: on my last update (which happens to be to 2022.20.7), after the update the AC had reset itself to LO. I hadn't used the app to reset the climate control, so it wasn't due to that; it was just blasting as soon as I got in the car. For a few minutes I just thought the new update had made the cooling more aggressive, but then I actually glanced at the displace and saw that it had lost my temperature setpoint.

Not at all a big deal and easily fixed, but reminiscent of some of the other reports of settings getting changed during firmware updates.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, besides the short lived voice commands to direct tune FM stations and TuneIn channels (added and removed about 4 months apart about two years ago) and the Christmas Special (🔥) UI change, the most noticeable ones for me have been the loss of auto headlights with wipers and auto parallel parking. In both cases, it isn’t difficult to manually accomplish the task but (especially for the headlights while driving), like the lost voice commands, they’re regressions of safety features common on many vehicles these days. Considering the minimalist concept, that’s either poor design or poor testing.

On the plus side, though it took some nudging and didn’t happen until summer in the northern hemisphere, we got back top level control of our front seat heaters and defroster (if so desired). Maybe we could start a Say style way of submitting user feedback to the UI programmers rather than relying on a few people who’s tweets get Elon’s attention.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There have been a couple times where a setting had mysteriously been changed. No rhyme or reason, and nobody else drives my car.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Three times in the past six months an update will remove any/all ADAS functionality from my car.

The first time, I had to wait for a new update (about three days) before the problem was solved.

The second and third (two days ago) time, the situation fixed itself with an overnight deep sleep.

...at least I hope it works today when I go out and about


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I seem to have lost sound from a web browser. Handy for watching the news when parked up charging. I'm not sure when this happened as I have not used this feature for a while, anyone else had this?


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

installed 2022.20.8. I‘m getting some strange problems such as:

1) In autopilot or TACC, I get a random red stop line, where there is no stop sign or light, after passing certain intersections. I must hit the acceleration pedal to get thru this issue.
2) I get random sudden decelerations, not phantom stopping, and then an “immediate take control“ Red steering wheel. I’m not sure if the drive motor is causing the problem (it was replaced several months ago).

tried to submit bug reports - unable to describe problem

Next step is to make an appointment at local Tesla ahop

2018 long range model 3


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

So 22.40 brings this 'push driver button to unlock all' function. For me, this is a pain in the bum! Firstly, it caught me out whilst taking someone to hospital and created a bit of panic as I could not open the rear doors to get my granddaughter out!
After some use, it turns out when I used to be able to come back to my car, it would unlock the rear doors and boot (trunk), as I'm nearby with my phone. Now that feature has gone and I have to open the front door and push/hold the unlock button to unlock the rear doors/boot before trying. Fine if you don't do this often, but I play in a band and park outside the venue whilst going back and forth to the car. I like the 'lock when walk away feature' of course, but then I can't open the boot or rear doors each time. It's stupid.
Anyone know a way of fixing this other than waiting a year for Tesla to bring out another useful feature that brings back what they broke?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

styleruk said:


> It's stupid. Anyone know a way of fixing this other than waiting a year for Tesla to bring out another useful feature that brings back what they broke?


As if I needed yet another reason to stay on 2022.20.8 and skip the five pending updates. What a mess!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> As if I needed yet another reason to stay on 2022.20.8 and skip the five pending updates. What a mess!


Yeah, I'm stuck with updating whatever I can because of 'kangaroo mode'.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

And as of this morning I’ve skipped six pending updates. Downloaded 2022.40.4.1, still no reason for me to update and staying on 2022.20.8.


----------

